# Skinning



## aylor70

Could anyone explain to me or give me a link so i can learn how to skin coyote, ****, rabbits and then stretch them and then bring them to market. I have been trapping but i dont know how to do this, so i have been selling the animal whole when i know you can get more for already skinned animals. Please Help!


----------



## Dusty05

i need you to show me how to catch the darn things, and i can show you how to skin it. I am new to trapping and I am still in search of my first catch.


----------



## aylor70

well is it possible to try to explain it in words or is it to complicated?


----------



## cya_coyote

well, all three are a little different... that is where the problem is...

coyote you want to follow the fur line where the longer hair on the back and the shorter hair on the belly meet with a cut from one back leg to the other... should meet at the base of the tail. then, cut from about 1/2 way down the tail up to meet the first cut. now, you start separating the hide from the carcuss and cut about a 3" triangle around the anus so you don't cut the scent glands. start peeling the hide off, and as you get the tail loose, take a couple of sticks and put one on the top and bottom of the tail bone above the skin. don't squeeze the bone, just hold it snug as this will be used to push the skin off the bone. then it takes a lot of tugging to get the hide pulled down to the front legs. pull the legs through and cut the hide free at the elbows. keep pulling to the head and you will feel a soft spot under the hide where the ears are... cut them against the skull and keep pulling until you get to the eyes, usually you can see where they are. again, cut them as tight to the skull as you can, then the lips at the jaws can be cut... keep pulling and cutting down to the nose... try to get the cartlidge out of the nose without cutting through the hide...

for ****, take a cut similar to the first cut on coyote, except it goes IN FRONT of the anus from foot to foot... again, the tail, cut 1/2 way down and run this cut to the base of the tail, then v it out leaving about 2 of fur around the anus... (smaller animal)... again peel the hide down to the front legs and pull the hide loose... the front legs are cut just a little bit past the elbows, about 1" above the front foot. the head is skinned about the same way as coyote.

rabbit i have not skinned for fur, so someone else with experience will have to explain that.

as for the fleshing, you put them on a beam and push the fat and flesh off the hide, as it will rot the skin if it is left on... then get your stretchers ready and put the furs on them with the fur side IN... **** are sold like this, coyote you dry for about 3-4 days, then turn fur side out...

as for stretchers, you will have to look for the measurements on the stretchers as for sizes... i personally use the wire stretchers, since they are easier to store and i don't have a lot of room to keep them... wood can be used, but it takes room to store them... some like them better than wire, and you get a little more size with them, i have not seen it...

good luck, and hope this helps...

:sniper:


----------



## aylor70

Now that i read your detail, i appreciate it and get a clearer picture, but i see that a visual would be much easier. I have been trying to locate someone around my area for a week that knows how to do it, but no luck so far. Thank you for your post.


----------



## cya_coyote

yeah, visual is really the way to go, and almost every species is different... skunk are actually VERY easy to work, but most people will shy away from them, wrong cut and.... well, you guessed it.

and you will also find that sometimes it can be a knife fight all the way... it is very educational, also... you learn where you shoot on each animal for clean kills and everything else if you take the time to study.

:sniper:


----------



## aylor70

Yeah, i am just getting into yote hunting and just got some traps so i want to find out. I have been huntin ***** and rabbits for a long time. I get about 5-10 rabbits a day around here and i usually just feed them to my dog or use the for bait for yotes, but i thought if i could learn to skin them i could make some extra gas money for the winter.


----------



## cya_coyote

ok. looking in MN for someone to show you some things, try to get ahold of the trappers association... they could probably set you up with someone who could show you some things...

try contacting Deb Offerdahl... phone # 320-983-6023... she is the director of trapper education for minnesota trappers assoc... there may be someone near you who she can tell you about.

:sniper:


----------



## aylor70

I might have to do that, thank you. A lot of my friends are in the same situation as me, got lots of *****, rabbits and some yotes but not sure what to do with them.


----------



## price403

Go to msn.com Type in the search bar "case skinning". Make sure to add the quotation marks or you'll get a lot of crap about trials and other useless junk. There's a few sites in the list with pictures. Hope this helps...


----------



## aylor70

thank you


----------



## Trapper62

aylor70 go to Http://www.coyotesrus.proboards27.com.

I believe that Steve Gappa, who owns this board lives in southern Minnesota and is top notch when it comes to fur handling and trapping, especially coyotes. I would not recommend putting up those coyotes until you view a tape or watch someone, if you don't do it right yo may get more than if you sell the in the round.

North American Fur Auction (NAFA) has a set of tape that show the proper fur handling and grading of just about every animal you can sell, the Minnesot Trappers Association does have these available in thier library to members. Join it is not that much.

Not sure where in SW Minn. you are but another option might be to contact Ardell Grawe in Wahpeton, ND. He may charge yo but it would be money well spent as well. He has a lure and trap line supply business and another top notch trapper, past longliner.

Good Luck!


----------



## aylor70

Thanks you very much. I have been looking at purchasing tapes but there are so many out there. Also, i dont have a credit card and there are no stores around here that carry them, so getting my parents to buy stuff on the net is a pain. Still tryin tho.


----------



## hunter1239

listen all u have to do is with a rabbet ..**** or other small game is right up under there ancle slice around it than slice a line down to whare it balls should be. ok now u want to carefully slice a line upits stomic to the ribs without poping the gut i tri to get my fingers under the skin in the stomic and than with the first to finger i will make bunny ears and put the knif in between them and slowly cut up ok than u do the same... slice it around the elbo go down and than skin the neck and head out and than thats it . o can u help me out ? whare do u sell your furrs?


aylor70 said:


> Could anyone explain to me or give me a link so i can learn how to skin coyote, ****, rabbits and then stretch them and then bring them to market. I have been trapping but i dont know how to do this, so i have been selling the animal whole when i know you can get more for already skinned animals. Please Help!


----------



## hunter1239

yea u could try youtube tho so can u help me


aylor70 said:


> Thanks you very much. I have been looking at purchasing tapes but there are so many out there. Also, i dont have a credit card and there are no stores around here that carry them, so getting my parents to buy stuff on the net is a pain. Still tryin tho.


----------

